# My Buds are Starting?



## smokey (Nov 30, 2005)

I am New to growing but i did a little homework and i think i have a good start. I have been growing this plant for about 2 mouths or so, i really cant remember exact day. good soil(miracle grow ready mix) in a 2 1/2 gl pot . water out of the faucet i was told two let it set for like two days with a fish air hose in it and that the chlorine and stuff would evaporate. For nutrients i have been using super thrive and nova flora grow. i was told that it was all i needed. for light i have a t5 high output fluorescent that was running 24/0 but the leaves kept sagging so i was told to keep lowering the light until this stopped. so i set the light to the time they started sagging. they were on 19/5 until she started budding. i have since changed the light to 12/12. she is about 25" tall and really bushy. but the stems on the leaves are a little purple and they have a few funny spots but it is minimal. i thought that the purple stems were good, but i was reading on one of the other pages that it was a defect. also is it normal for the plant to begin to bud with the lights that high? Is it true that you have to have a H.I.D light to bud or will the t5 i have do the trick on these little bud? If you could play myth busters on any of the facts I have been told any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## smokey (Dec 2, 2005)

help plz


----------



## GanjaGuru (Dec 2, 2005)

-miracle grow soil is not good soil.
Since marijuana had different nutrient requirements in veg than it does in flowering, pre-fertilized soils should be avoided.
-Stop using superthrive.  It's not a nutrient.
You need a full spectrum nutrient, such as Fox Farms products.  Even Scott's will do.  Use the veg formula for veg, the bloom formula for flowering.  I'm not familiar with nova products, what's the N-P-K?
-HPS provides 3 x the amt. of buds as opposed to fluorescents such as a t5.
Get the wattage that provides 50 watts per sq/ft of your growspace.
-What you're doing with the water is fine, but you should also invest in a pH meter and pH down.  Ideal pH for a soil grow is 6.5.

Anymore Q's?


----------



## smokey (Dec 2, 2005)

i am stuck with the soil i have now, right? but can you list a soil you would recomend or a list to make my own. i hope this is not my last one. i have learnd so much on my first go a round.

what is supperthrive if it is not a nutrient? 

the n-p-k on the flora nova grow is 7-4-10. 

i mannaged to pick up a HPS 100W for free so that will have to work for now but if you know of any do it your self tricks on how to build one plz let me know.

As of just a few mins ago my plant was at 31" tall is the 100W going to do the trick?

one last thing. i have been trying to clone this plant since i found out that it was a female and with no luck. i have been use some starter bulb you put the clone in and also rootteck cloning gel.  Any tips?   Thank you for you help.


----------



## GanjaGuru (Dec 2, 2005)

-The best soil around, imo, is Fox Farms Ocean & Forest.
Just as good is Black Gold potting soil.
-Just as salt is not a food but an amendment (spice, additive), such is the case with superthrive.
superthrive is mainly overpriced horticultural vitamin B-1.  But that's not why no professional grower I know uses it.  It also contains "secret hormones".  I don't want to use hormones on my plants unless I know *** they are.
It's mainly used to prevent transplant shock.
-The flora nova looks fine.  But you need more light.  Ideally you want 6,000 lumens per sq/ft.
-What is your ventilatikon set-up?
-P.S. examine the leaves with spots carefully (both sides) with a magnifying glass.  You may see bugs.  If so let us know.


----------



## smokey (Dec 3, 2005)

About the bugs. lol. When I first started i put my plants out think o the sun is the best light and its free. Well as they grew my neighbors and people walking by would stop and look so I thought I should bring them in. so a few weeks go by and I saw these little bugs. I did not want to add a pesticide to anything I was going to be smoking. Well my grandma lives with me and kind of helps me take care of them. She told me to add a couple drops of my own blood to a half gal of water. Sounds crazy but I will be damn if it did not work. I have not seen any bugs in the plant I still have. But that will explain why all the spots are near the bottom. 

And for a vent well I dont have one. I have been to low on funding to be able to afford one so I leave the door where they are open most of the time. And I have a little fan that runs as long as the light is on. And that is really it. 

If you guys have any ideas on how to make a low cost light or vent setup plz let me know.


----------



## smokey (Dec 4, 2005)

GanjaGuru i was reading in one of the other links wher you where talking to a guy about light waves and stuff. so my question is if one where to want to grow like some supper duper real deal one hitter knock you on your ass stuff. the place to start is? I have order a book from barns and nobles by ED so i think thats going to be good. 

-dose it need to be hydro or will soil do the same thing?
-whitch light is the best light to start growth under? floresints, MH, SV, HPS
-is CO2 for your plants that improtant?
-DO you need bud nutrient to have good buds on you plant?
-how long after the plant shows the first 2 white hairs will it start to fill in with buds?


----------



## smokey (Dec 13, 2005)

So I was looking at my plant after the HPS light had just turned off and under a regular incandescent light - the stems on the leaves have a reddish hue.  Under the HPS light i thought that the stalks looked purple.  i think this is a nitrogen deficiency.  can anyone help me?  what is a good solution for a plant that is already in bloom?
also as you bring your plant along though different stages of its life do you stop using the grow fertilizer and only use bloom...or do you minimize the grow fertilizer and increase the bloom?

nutrients
-superbloom 12-55-6
-superthrive 
-i was using flora nova grow 7-4-10 but stopped using it when the plant began budding

any advice would be much appreciated.  i'll be posting pictures after christmas when i get my digital camera.


----------



## GanjaGuru (Dec 14, 2005)

What happened to that book you ordered?
If you had read it, or any of the dozens of grow guides available free on-line, you would know about flowering.
First of all, you need a light regimen of 12/12 to induce flowering.  If your plants are flowering with under 10 hours of continuous darkness, you may have an auto-flowering strain but I doubt it.

Stop using superthrive.

READ A GROW GUIDE.

And for chrissakes don't spray your own blood on the plants, jeez.


----------



## smokey (Dec 14, 2005)

Guru Sorry i never went to get the book, but i have read the online grow stuff. And my plants have not been on anything but 12/12 for flowering the past 3 weeks, nothing got sprayed I put some drops in the water and it worked. My Plant My Blood why not if it works.  I Had a question about the nutrients and if i was suppost to stop using the grow when it when to bloom. Look with all do respect not eveyone is a grow GOD, You would have to read tons of books to know it all. Sorry i'm not there yet.


----------



## smokey (Dec 15, 2005)

so i tryed to water my plant with all the nutrients(grow, bloom,). now i think maybe it is berning from to many nutrients. the upper half of the plant the leaves look bernd on the outter edges and it is alittle discolerd and the tips are fliped under. i just watered it again with plane water to try to flush it out. can someone plz kind of give me alittle direction on what to do. my plant has been budding for like 3-4 weeks and i dont want to lose it.


----------



## Insane (Dec 15, 2005)

To reinforce what Ganja said in an earlier post

READ A GROW GUIDE.


----------



## GanjaGuru (Dec 15, 2005)

Many experienced growers like to help newbie's.
But there is a limit to how long we'll hold someone's hand.
If you don't have the inititive to to a google search on growing marijuana indoors and read a free on-line grow book, I don't think you'll ever be a grower since it's not important enough for you to spend a few seconds to find the info and a few hours to educate yourself.


----------



## Closet Grower (Dec 16, 2005)

YES! thanks for holding my hand guys. I mean earlier on. I would have to say i agree with you on that. I have read not a single book, only forums and how tos on the internet. Not to mention DL 3 different kinds of videos to grow. But nothing  measures to the human interaction of suggestions and advise you guys give. I wouldnt have gotten as far as i have without you Ganja and Insane...especially HICK! He was my encouragement through my growing struggles, he also shed some hope that i will grow POT damn IT! I will post more pics up later, So you can see where i'm at. Also i wish more people can posts more pics. Site is getting visually boring. Been visiting other forums with lots of pics on them, but the read is zzZZZZ.... people here have very interesting things to share and say. But dont have the visuals to potentially keep it interesting enough to read. Including myself. But i try to post when i can.


----------



## Hick (Dec 16, 2005)

smokey said:
			
		

> so i tryed to water my plant with all the nutrients(grow, bloom,). now i think maybe it is berning from to many nutrients. the upper half of the plant the leaves look bernd on the outter edges and it is alittle discolerd and the tips are fliped under. i just watered it again with plane water to try to flush it out. can someone plz kind of give me alittle direction on what to do. my plant has been budding for like 3-4 weeks and i dont want to lose it.



Your MG soil has _"time release"_ ferts? meaning it is still feeding your plant. You adding ferts may have caused over nutrification.(burning) Flush with @ least 3 times the volume of your container, with PH adjusted water. Then let it dry out thouroughly before feeding it with a "Flowering" fert. Something high in P, low in N and K. Check the nutrient ph before feeding. 
   MG contains NO magnesium, an _essential_ for mj. Epsom saltz can be disolved in water at 1 tsp p/gallon to aid in mg defficiency.


----------



## smokey (Dec 16, 2005)

Hick, TY! I dont think I flushed it enuff. Is 2 days later too long to do it? I dont want root rot. I only flushed it with 1 gal of water the other day. That was the first thing i did, just didnt know how much to use. I am almost sure that it is burning. What can i buy to use instead of superthrive? I cant find an alternetive. All the plant stores i go to only sell that. Callaways, homedepot garden, Texas hydroponics, walmart, etc...

I am getting better at growing, it just takes time. had a little road bump. O Well. I cant wait to show my plant. As soon as i get my camera i will post them.  

As for all the people who have a problem helping newbies any number of times. THEN DONT! most people dont ask for any one person any ways. The only reason i kept asking Guru was cause i didint know he had a problem. Now i do. And i have read grow Guides and TONS OF THEM. I love reading about mj. look at now many times i come to this one page alone. You can read all you want. but there is only so much a book with no brain to think with, Can tell you. Plus it is always nice to be reassured by a PERSON who has been there and can relate. Well at least to those of us who where not born knowing how to grow. If i was telling you guys i grow an 11foot plant with a flood light and Miracle grow sticks I would not even expect you TO reply. But i'm not.  i've done my homework i was just asking for a little advice.


----------



## skunk (Dec 16, 2005)

hey smokey you might also want to check your light to see if it might be burning your plant . also just 1 think to remember it is 10 times easier to over fertilize than to underfertilize . from your post you sound to anxiouse to fertilize and make your plant as big as possible when my opinion is if it is not broke dont fix it . you probaly should add a little epsom salt like hick said only 1 tablespoon per gallon not 4 or 5 unless your looking for other problems like a dead plant . if you are that far into flowering as you say and you are having problems with this and that the best possible advice i can give you is to not muck with it check your light make sure its not to close and just give plain water or 1 teaspoon of rapid grow a week per gallon of water or whatever you have just please dont over do it or you will have nothing to show us bye the time christmas comes . atleast till you can comprehend the newbies grow guide in this forum . it will have pic. of defecienties and toxicitities of what your plant may have . but also in meantime do what hick said to do add 1 or 2 teaspoons of epsom salt per gallon of water no more .ok im tired now .


----------



## smokey (Dec 19, 2005)

Ok, so i flushed it out am still letting the soil dry out some more. It dose not really look better but it definetly dose not look worse. So when i go back to watering it, Do i need to water with plane water one more time or use the bloom and epsom this time? One more thing dose anyone know anything about superbloom(n-p-k is 12-55-6)?  Good or bad.


----------



## Insane (Dec 19, 2005)

Once the soil is dry, you should be able to continue watering with your ferts. This time cut back on what the bottle says, use 1/2 strength concentrations of whatever ferts your using. 

I would suggest watering (plain water) every other day and giving it ferts every other watering.

ie..water-monday, fert-wednesday, water-friday, fert-monday, water-wednesday, ect.

Remember to keep your ferts at 1/2 strength of what the bottle says and your plants should do well. 

Giving your plants too much fertilizer can be like you eating a 200 oz. steak. 

If anything you should give your plants _less_ ferts than you think they need.


----------



## smokey (Dec 20, 2005)

SuperBloom? Any Thoughts on it? 
N-P-K = 12-55-6  

Is horticultural vitamin B-1 A must for growing? Cause I cant find anything but SuperThive. Anyone here in the States using something Different? If so where can i get it?


----------



## smokey (Dec 25, 2005)

Merry Christmas!  I just got a digital camera and have taken some pictures of my plant.  can you guys tell me how to post a picture please


----------



## smokey (Dec 27, 2005)

Well Here it is. My Baby!  what do you think?


----------



## smokey (Dec 27, 2005)

One more pic.


----------



## Closet Grower (Dec 27, 2005)

Hey Smokey,
how long did your grow take? also looks like some stretching going on. I am thinking about finally turning my plants but as of now they look sick  Been growing the same 4 plants for like 2 months now and they are only at 18 inches. They are bushy as hell though, and i tried to keep the stretching to a minimum. But i burnt some of the leaves. It was too close to the light. Anyways your plant looks good. How many grams or oz. Do you think you're gonna get outta that plant? Please keep us informed.


----------



## skunk (Dec 27, 2005)

hey closet grower how close was your light when you burt them and did you have a fan in between the light and plant?   smokey how tall and old was your plant when you went 12/12? mine is almost 2 months will be on the 8th of jan. i buckled mine almost all the way over to where i have appr. 6 more stems catching up . just curiouse to know how much mine will get taller during my 12/12 cycle because some people say they grow 3 times faster while flowering .


----------



## smokey (Dec 28, 2005)

yea its strecthed out pretty bad. i had another one that was trying to catch up but i didn't know how slow this one down. Not to mintion it spent the first mouth of it life under a show and grow from wally world and tryed to catch some sun in the day. Honest to God i did not pay for a thing you see in the pic. I spent over $200 on shit i dont even want to use anymore(DUMBASS)doh. I did finally get a grow book, two of them. Done with one and already into the second. I am happy about this plant. but now i see how many misstakes i made with it. o-well trial and erra.  Now with a better understanding of what goes on in the drying prosses i think i will only get about 1-1.5oz Pretty shitty turn out for going on likr 5mouths. LOL


----------



## gqone333 (Feb 27, 2006)

make sure your not over using superthrive only use a drop per gallon that shit is strong.


----------



## Eggman (Feb 27, 2006)

Dude, I wouldn't fert that for a bit. Even in aero it took about 5 days for the plants to get over my lime from the sheet-rock problem.  

Something you could try, but others will know more is; unsoil your plants and run them under cool water 68 degrees for about 45 minutes. Oh wait... forget that.. they are flowering.. Imagine trying that.... lol... my bad..  

I wouldn't add any more ferts for some time. The plant is a weed and it should be okay. CAn some one link me to that pH stuff? I'm pretty darn good and I want to compare notes.

Don't fert that anymore. Just water it for a bit, if it needs it. The plant should take what it needs and sort itself out?


----------



## Hick (Feb 27, 2006)

> i think i will only get about 1-1.5oz


I imagine that oz is aready gone up in smoke. The post is 2 months old.


----------



## NewGuy (Feb 27, 2006)

Hick said:
			
		

> I imagine that oz is aready gone up in smoke. The post is 2 months old.


lol, would last me about a week....


----------

